# Cherry Popsicle Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
This is my cherry popsicle inspired nail art.
I hope you like it!
 
 
Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

